# Syngonium rayii and...?



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Picked this up the other day.
Can someone confirm it's Syngonium rayii and offer some growing tips/advice?

























Got a few clippings of this...peperomia? Hoya?
Any ID and care info would be great...best way to get it started/going?

























Any thoughts are appreciated...thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

2nd plant is an Aeschyanthus. I have one that looks identical that came labeled as "black pagoda"


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frogparty said:


> 2nd plant is an Aeschyanthus. I have one that looks identical that came labeled as "black pagoda"


I think you are right about the clippings...some sort of Aeschyanthus,though I'm not sure if it's "black pagoda."

Can anyone confirm the first one is Syngonium rayii?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, the second is a S. rayii.


----------



## winsch1027 (Jul 1, 2008)

The first looks like S. rayii to me the second one is Aeschyanthus longicaulis, which is often sold as Aeschyanthus 'Black Pagoda'


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

The first is s rayii, I never had luck with the rooted plant, it took forever to get going. The small cutting I got took off, and has since been propagated into several tanks.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Tinctoc said:


> Yes, the second is a S. rayii.


I meant the first.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> The first is s rayii, I never had luck with the rooted plant, it took forever to get going. The small cutting I got took off, and has since been propagated into several tanks.


My rooted one dropped all leaves and even had newcoming leaves rot off. It now has a new leaf thats doing great and more coming!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Tinctoc said:


> My rooted one dropped all leaves and even had newcoming leaves rot off. It now has a new leaf thats doing great and more coming!


That's exactly what my rooted plant did.

I'm no expert but I'd let the Op's grow then transplant a cutting to The Viv.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like A. marmorata to me


----------

